# What on earth happened to the PBJFP1 Kernal?



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

I perused the forums for the droid charge a week or so ago and noticed people talking of a unofficial PBJFP1 Kernal that was put out there. however it seemed that I was too late as all the links to it were pulled. even the link's that are still available are no longer working. I know that it is being checked out or whatever to make it official...but I still wouldn't mind trying it out anyway....(I have intermitant problems with my data running an ep4d kernal with FP1 radio's) Don't get me wrong I'm not asking for a release date for the official...I'm just curious what happened to all the links...or if anyone out there that has it can send me somewere to get it....Thanks.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

If you go to the tweak stock thread click on the link for the tweak too credit. You will find it on the authors Page.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are using tweaked, open terminal, "su" ,"tweaktools" and it's under tweaks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## asoccerplayer99 (Sep 12, 2011)

Are the TSM servers down? I tried using the terminal for this and it couldnt connect


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used them last night and they were fine- try again or change your internet connection maybe that will work- I found to that I had type "su" about 3 times before it actually would write to the build.prop just an FYI


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

what i want to know is there a thread discussing it anywhere, other than this one of course, because i have seen reports of issues and would like to determine if it's better off than FP1 stock kernel or better of to wait


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait

Sent from my Thrive using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would wait, tried it and it was worse than fp1 stock. Stock is garbage.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have flashed this and so far so good, It has only been a few hrs granted so we'll see with a couple days usage however I havn't had any data crashes since flashing this PBJFP1 in place of the PBJ0430 I believe it was...anyway we shall see....thanks for all the info And it will be nice when the official comes out.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> I would wait, tried it and it was worse than fp1 stock. Stock is garbage.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Works exactly like the EP4 pbj for me...


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Works exactly like the EP4 pbj for me...


Ditto. Running it for two weeks with no issues.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

I must be missing this in tweaktools I went into kernel mods and I don't see that option at all. I would like to thank imnuts for his continues hard work for the charge


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool, maybe it's just what type of apps you are running, cause actually fp1 has ran horribly slow for me-tweaked makes it somewhat bearable.... Every phone does work differently since not everyone is running the same apps it tweaks on it... Thanks to our devs for their continued support

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

@rll6fd go to the links I believe it is the fourth option and you can find it on his website

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

Tweaked 2 + PBJ worksw very well for me. I'm overclocked to 1200 and get good perfromance and battery life. Osmosis HD seems to be more than my processor can easily handle but there are limits. Thank you developers.


----------

